# Integrated SoundMAX Digital Audio



## Jamlpr

I do not know why, but my step mom says that one day the intergrated sound just stopped working on our Dell 4550.  So, I went through the steps to reinstall the driver and went into the bios to make sure it was on and everything checks out okay, but it does not work.  This is what dxdiag says:



> ------------------
> System Information
> ------------------
> Time of this report: 1/15/2006, 18:06:47
> Machine name: CSTUBBS01
> Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)
> Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
> System Manufacturer: Dell Computer Corporation
> System Model: Dimension 4550
> BIOS: Default System BIOS
> Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz
> Memory: 768MB RAM
> Page File: 177MB used, 1698MB available
> Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
> DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
> DX Setup Parameters: /PackageInstall
> DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode
> 
> ------------
> DxDiag Notes
> ------------
> DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
> Display Tab 1: No problems found.
> Sound Tab 1: DirectSound test results: Failure at step 3 (DirectSoundCreate): HRESULT = 0x88780078 (No driver)
> Music Tab: No problems found.
> Input Tab: No problems found.
> Network Tab: No problems found.
> 
> -------------
> Sound Devices
> -------------
> Description: SoundMAX Digital Audio
> Default Sound Playback: Yes
> Default Voice Playback: No
> Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_01421028&REV_01
> Manufacturer ID:
> Product ID:
> Type: WDM
> Driver Name: smwdm.sys
> Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3515 (English)
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> WHQL Logo'd: Yes
> Date and Size: 8/5/2002 09:23:58, 545208 bytes
> Other Files:
> Driver Provider: Analog Devices
> HW Accel Level: Full
> Cap Flags: 0xB5B
> Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 48000
> Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
> Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
> HW Memory: 0
> Voice Management: No
> EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
> I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
> Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
> Registry: OK
> Sound Test Result: Failure at step 3 (DirectSoundCreate): HRESULT = 0x88780078 (No driver)
> 
> ---------------------
> Sound Capture Devices
> ---------------------
> Description: SoundMAX Digital Audio
> Default Sound Capture: No
> Default Voice Capture: No
> Driver Name: smwdm.sys
> Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3515 (English)
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> Date and Size: 8/5/2002 09:23:58, 545208 bytes
> Cap Flags: 0x41
> Format Flags: 0xCCC
> 
> --------------
> System Devices
> --------------
> Name: Adaptec AHA-2940UW PCI SCSI Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_9004&DEV_8178&SUBSYS_78819004&REV_01\4&3B1CAF2B&0&10F0
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\aic78xx.sys, 5.01.2474.0000 (English), 11/15/2004 07:02:06, 56960 bytes
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV/E Processor to AGP Controller - 2561
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2561&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&08
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AGP440.SYS, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 11/15/2004 07:03:40, 42368 bytes
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV/E Processor to I/O Controller - 2560
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2560&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&00
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller - 24CD
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CD&SUBSYS_01421028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&EF
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 11/15/2004 07:03:49, 26624 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 11/15/2004 07:03:49, 142976 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 11/15/2004 07:03:40, 74240 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 11/15/2004 07:03:49, 57600 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 11/15/2004 07:02:40, 7168 bytes
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CB
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CB&SUBSYS_01421028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&F9
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 11/15/2004 07:02:45, 5504 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 11/15/2004 07:03:21, 25088 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 11/15/2004 07:02:08, 95360 bytes
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C7
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C7&SUBSYS_01421028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&EA
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 11/15/2004 07:03:49, 20480 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 11/15/2004 07:03:49, 142976 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 11/15/2004 07:03:40, 74240 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 11/15/2004 07:03:49, 57600 bytes
> 
> *  Name: SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_01421028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&FD
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:44, 4096 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 130048 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:15:22, 140928 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:00, 60288 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:15:50, 145792 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:04, 48640 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 23552 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\smwdm.sys, 5.12.0001.3515 (English), 8/5/2002 09:23:58, 545208 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\smsens.sys, 5.12.0001.0000 (English), 8/5/2002 10:06:18, 3744 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aeaudio.sys, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 4/1/2002 13:15:00, 4816 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\a3d.dll, 4.12.0001.2008 (English), 9/19/2001 14:32:26, 720896 bytes*
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C4
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C4&SUBSYS_01421028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&E9
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 11/15/2004 07:03:49, 20480 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 11/15/2004 07:03:49, 142976 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 11/15/2004 07:03:40, 74240 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 11/15/2004 07:03:49, 57600 bytes
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM SMBus Controller - 24C3
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C3&SUBSYS_01421028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&FB
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C2
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C2&SUBSYS_01421028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&E8
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 11/15/2004 07:03:49, 20480 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 11/15/2004 07:03:49, 142976 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 11/15/2004 07:03:40, 74240 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 11/15/2004 07:03:49, 57600 bytes
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82801DB LPC Interface Controller - 24C0
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&F8
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 11/15/2004 07:02:46, 35840 bytes
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_81\3&172E68DD&0&F0
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 11/15/2004 07:03:21, 68224 bytes
> 
> Name: Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1039&SUBSYS_01421028&REV_81\4&3B1CAF2B&0&40F0
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_13F6&DEV_0111&SUBSYS_011113F6&REV_10\4&3B1CAF2B&0&60F0
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC #2
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1186&DEV_1300&SUBSYS_13011186&REV_10\4&3B1CAF2B&0&00F0
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.sys, 5.398.0613.2003 (English), 8/3/2004 22:31:34, 20992 bytes
> 
> Name: RAGE 128 PRO Ultra GL AGP (Microsoft Corporation)
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5446&SUBSYS_04091002&REV_00\4&EC7A465&0&0008
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtaa.sys, 6.13.0010.5019 (English), 8/3/2004 21:29:28, 327040 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvaa.dll, 6.13.0010.5019 (English), 8/3/2004 23:56:42, 377984 bytes



( I just added whatever had to do with the sound. )

I've installed the drivers three or four times, and restarted, and it still does not work.

I REALLY need this to work, I also went out and bought a "CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device" and I went through the steps for this and it did not work.  Any help with either is good, I just need sound for this computer.


----------



## vortmax

sounds stupid but,

control panel ---> Sounds and Audio Devices

Make sure volume is up and not muted.

not trying to insult you or anything, but it wouldn't be the first time I've seen that causing the problem.

Also...are you sure it's the card and not the speakers?


----------



## Jamlpr

All of those options are greyed out, already tried that.  And I'm 100% positive it's not the speakers, I tried them on my step moms work computer, they work fine.  Any other solutions would be great.


----------



## MadModder

> DirectSound test results: Failure at step 3 (DirectSoundCreate): HRESULT = 0x88780078 (No driver)



Missing DirectSoundCreate drivers...but I don't know where you might find them.


----------



## Jamlpr

I was told I need drivers for my motherboard?  I have absolutly no idea how to find drivers for that or to find out what motherboard I have.  I downloadd Everest Home and it told me :



> Field	Value
> CPU Properties
> CPU Type	Intel Pentium 4, 2000 MHz (20 x 100)
> CPU Alias	Northwood, A80532
> CPU Stepping	C1
> Instruction Set	x86, MMX, SSE, SSE2
> Original Clock	2000 MHz
> Min / Max CPU Multiplier	20x / 20x
> Engineering Sample	No
> L1 Trace Cache	12K Instructions
> L1 Data Cache	8 KB
> L2 Cache	512 KB  (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)
> 
> CPU Physical Info
> Package Type	478 Pin uPGA
> Package Size	3.50 cm x 3.50 cm
> Transistors	55 million
> Process Technology	6M, 0.13 um, CMOS, Cu, Low-K
> Die Size	131 mm2
> Core Voltage	1.475 - 1.55 V
> I/O Voltage	1.475 - 1.55 V
> Typical Power	38.7 - 89.0 W  (depending on clock speed)
> Maximum Power	49 - 109 W  (depending on clock speed)
> 
> CPU Manufacturer
> Company Name	Intel Corporation
> Product Information	http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm
> 
> CPU Utilization
> CPU #1	0 %


----------

